# Maglite 2 AAA mini-mag



## will (Jun 16, 2006)

*Maglite 2 AAA mini-mag collection*

This is a rather humble collection of 2 AAA minis. These have the fewest number of colors available. One good thing about the form factor of these - they fit inside my camera bags where a pen would normally go. That may be why there were a number produced with the Kodak printing on the head.


----------



## farmall (Jun 18, 2006)

I have one in midnite blue.


----------



## will (Jun 18, 2006)

that would be the nachtblau light - available from Zimmermann in Switzerland, unless it is available here in the US...


----------



## farmall (Jun 18, 2006)

I don't think it's still available in the U.S. I have had this one since the late 80's


----------



## greenLED (Jun 18, 2006)

Will, :bow: you are definitely Mr. Minimag Collector, Sir!! :bow:

I didn't even know they made these in colors other than black. :wow:


----------



## farmall (Jun 19, 2006)

Awesome collection. I have a light pink AAA for sale if anyone needs one. $20.00 shipped.


----------



## Bror Jace (Jul 4, 2006)

AAA Mini-Mags are probably a good light to collect as there isn't a dizzying amount of variations out there. Unless you foolishly pay $100 or more for rare versions, you are not likely to go broke pursuing them. 

You'll get most of the colors fairly quickly and then you can ask/look around for corporate-printed versions that are handed out as gifts, sales perks, etc ... 

Try to find a person who sells printed 'premiums' for a living and see if has any samples laying around.


----------



## summerwind (Feb 27, 2007)

seems only appropriate to post this in the original thread.............anyways, here is my collection of 2AAA's. (these are also listed in the "sell" board).
http://www.pbase.com/summerwind4/image/74917881


----------



## cutlerylover (Feb 27, 2007)

very nice collection...I only own one 2AAA minimag but I don't use it because the previous owner took out the reflector and scratched it up REALLY bad...I got it as a bomus item in a trade a long time ago...and finding a new reflector for this one has been a pain since I don't want to pay more than $2 for one shipped...so I just don't use it, but it looks nice along with a few other lights in my display case...so it serves a purpose, lol...


----------



## sizzlechest (Apr 15, 2014)

I've always considered the "holy grail" of any maglite collection to be brown/braun. I've actually found a 2AAA braun/brown. I wish I had started a 2AAA collection many years ago, unfortunately I did not. Has anyone got this as part of the collection in 2AAA? I really think this is a one-time find/collector item. 

HAPPY HUNTING!


----------



## will (Apr 15, 2014)

Is that Bronze or really Brown - I have one Weinrot I purchased from Zimmermann a few years back


----------



## sizzlechest (Apr 16, 2014)

will said:


> Is that Bronze or really Brown - I have one Weinrot I purchased from Zimmermann a few years back



For sure, braun/brown same as the swiss seller Zimmermann many years back as I was able to compare it to my 2AA.


----------



## YBCold (May 5, 2014)

i ordered a purple 2AAA one from wallmart its incandescent. im under the impression maglite isnt making bright colors anymore. no more greens of any kind, purples. only red , blue and silver grey and black?


----------



## sizzlechest (Jun 24, 2015)

This is a rare find for you 2aaa collectors:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-MINI-M...884?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee2e44b2c

(not affiliated with seller)


----------

